# TUTU TOOTSIE



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So Casanova, Bijou and Sophia sent Cosy this precious TUTO dress and I've been working and working to get a good shot.
Every single shot (at least 30 of them) came out a blur or eyes wide SHUT....except this one, which barely shows the precious
tutu. :angry: 
[attachment=61946:TutuTootsie.jpg]
Mama, that felt good to shake shake shake my tutu!!!

The color is off here a bit but at least you can see the pretty tutu!
[attachment=61957:tutuside.jpg]

Ah, well, another day perhaps.


Thank you, Sophia!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Cosy looks adorable in her purple tutu!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ms. TuTu Tootsie Cosy is just adorable as usual. Love the color!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Cosi looks *too too* cute in her tutu. I just love the color for her. Brit, make that little frowny face a smile because that shot is adorable. :smheat:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Brit, Cosy is just the "It" Girl in that tutu!!!! That purple looks gorgeous on her!! 

What a face on that Cosy!!!! I just love her to pieces. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

p.s.: I have a hard time getting pictures of Bijou (and Casanova :shocked in tutu's also. I don't know if tutu's make them irritable....


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Brit I'm sure the Tutu is gorgeous and looks fabulous on Cosy. From what I can see of it the color is beautiful. That was so nice of Sophia. I'm only speaking for myself here---I'm always happy seeing a close up of Cosy's face and nothing else. That's one great face. :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Cosy is so precious. she looks good with eyes wide open or shut  I just loooooooove her pretty little face :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is so cute! I could look at her all day! Tutu or no tutu!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I can see that tutu on that gorgeous girl!!! So adorable!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha! I think they can't figure out what that is on their buttoosky.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a very, very cute photo!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well you only need one, when it is a good one  the purple tutu looks adorable on cutie Cosy. :tender:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy tamales that girl gets better with age! Are you sure her name isn't Pinot Noir? Brit, she is beyond precious. And I'm sure her tutu is too! What a really nice surprise.

btw...did somebody get a new camera?


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Cosy looks absolutely adorable and stylish in the purple tutu. I just love her cute face.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 16 2010, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886608


> Oh Brit, Cosy is just the "It" Girl in that tutu!!!! That purple looks gorgeous on her!!
> 
> What a face on that Cosy!!!! I just love her to pieces. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> p.s.: I have a hard time getting pictures of Bijou (and Casanova :shocked in tutu's also. I don't know if tutu's make them irritable....[/B]


And just why is poor Casanova in a tutu! You just come live with Auntie Crystal, Zoe & Jett. We won't make you wear girlie clothes at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

The COLOR PURPLE is Cozy's color!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a beautiful, sophisticated colour!
Cosy looks amazing! :wub: Great pic!

If any boy could make a tutu look good, it would be Casanova! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 16 2010, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886642


> Holy tamales that girl gets better with age! Are you sure her name isn't Pinot Noir? Brit, she is beyond precious. And I'm sure her tutu is too! What a really nice surprise.
> 
> btw...did somebody get a new camera? [/B]



No new camera....boo whoo. I just took it during the day with more natural light.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Brit- I love a girl in a tutu and Cosy just takes the cake!! What a precious baby! Please post more photos of her! lol. Casanova, Bijou and Sophia are the sweetest!


QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 17 2010, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886653


> And just why is poor Casanova in a tutu! You just come live with Auntie Crystal, Zoe & Jett. *We won't make you wear girlie clothes at all. *:thumbsup:[/B]


LOL- Crystal- somehow I just do not believe that one! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 16 2010, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886703


> Brit- I love a girl in a tutu and Cosy just takes the cake!! What a precious baby! Please post more photos of her! lol. Casanova, Bijou and Sophia are the sweetest!
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 17 2010, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886653





> And just why is poor Casanova in a tutu! You just come live with Auntie Crystal, Zoe & Jett. *We won't make you wear girlie clothes at all. *:thumbsup:[/B]


LOL- Crystal- somehow I just do not believe that one! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

AHA!!!! Casanova wasn't the only one who thought Crystal's was an empty promise!! :smrofl: 

p.s.: Casanova tries things on to get presents for his GF's, for size!! :two thumbs up:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 16 2010, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886709


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 16 2010, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886703





> Brit- I love a girl in a tutu and Cosy just takes the cake!! What a precious baby! Please post more photos of her! lol. Casanova, Bijou and Sophia are the sweetest!
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 17 2010, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886653





> And just why is poor Casanova in a tutu! You just come live with Auntie Crystal, Zoe & Jett. *We won't make you wear girlie clothes at all. *:thumbsup:[/B]


LOL- Crystal- somehow I just do not believe that one! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

AHA!!!! Casanova wasn't the only one who thought Crystal's was an empty promise!! :smrofl: 

p.s.: Casanova tries things on to get presents for his GF's, for size!! :two thumbs up:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Ahahaha! Maybe that's why Cosy kept trying to chase her tutu end!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 16 2010, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886709


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 16 2010, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886703





> Brit- I love a girl in a tutu and Cosy just takes the cake!! What a precious baby! Please post more photos of her! lol. Casanova, Bijou and Sophia are the sweetest!
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 17 2010, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886653





> And just why is poor Casanova in a tutu! You just come live with Auntie Crystal, Zoe & Jett. *We won't make you wear girlie clothes at all. *:thumbsup:[/B]


LOL- Crystal- somehow I just do not believe that one! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

AHA!!!! Casanova wasn't the only one who thought Crystal's was an empty promise!! :smrofl: 

p.s.: Casanova tries things on to get presents for his GF's, for size!! :two thumbs up:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aw shucks. Thought maybe people may have forgotten that I've put Jett in a dress before.  Hey...a girl can always try!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I love that picture!!! Cosy is just precious :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cosy is gorgeous in everything, even if we can't really see it. :HistericalSmiley: Can Cosy do ballet? Does she have slippers? How sweet of Sophia!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 16 2010, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886740


> Cosy is gorgeous in everything, even if we can't really see it. :HistericalSmiley: Can Cosy do ballet? Does she have slippers? How sweet of Sophia![/B]


I call her stretches after sleeping her ballet. Every girl should have a tutu at some time in their life.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 16 2010, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886753


> QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 16 2010, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886740





> Cosy is gorgeous in everything, even if we can't really see it. :HistericalSmiley: Can Cosy do ballet? Does she have slippers? How sweet of Sophia![/B]


I call her stretches after sleeping her ballet. Every girl should have a tutu at some time in their life. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, then, why hasn't Sophia sent Lola and Coco one of those purple Tutus?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Cosy is too darn cute! That's a great gift for her and so nice of Casanova, Bijou and Sophia. Cosy a tutu kind of girl :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Cosy is the cutest. The purple tutu looks really fun.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my, Cosy is beautiful and her tutu is precious :wub2:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

How sweet of Sophia!! Cosy is so precious :wub: :wub: and I know she looks adorable in her tutu even if we can't see it very well!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*precious and very special. the first picture B) ROCKSTAR!!!
absolutely lovely.

thanks for sharing :wub: *


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a princess in purple :wub: Cosy is just so adorable Brit, wow that was so nice of Sophia


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Brit, Cosy looks so cute in her beautiful new tutu! Just gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tutu too cute! Cosy is always a little beauty. That was very thoughtful of Sophie and her fluffs. Did Bijou get one to match?


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Love that Cosy!! I've missed seeing pics of that adorable girl!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Cosy - I love that little girl. She looks good in anything, but that purple really suits her nicley and I love the tutu!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awwwwwwww :wub: :heart:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 16 2010, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886718


> QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 16 2010, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886709





> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 16 2010, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886703





> Brit- I love a girl in a tutu and Cosy just takes the cake!! What a precious baby! Please post more photos of her! lol. Casanova, Bijou and Sophia are the sweetest!
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 17 2010, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886653





> And just why is poor Casanova in a tutu! You just come live with Auntie Crystal, Zoe & Jett. *We won't make you wear girlie clothes at all. *:thumbsup:[/B]


LOL- Crystal- somehow I just do not believe that one! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

AHA!!!! Casanova wasn't the only one who thought Crystal's was an empty promise!! :smrofl: 

p.s.: Casanova tries things on to get presents for his GF's, for size!! :two thumbs up:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aw shucks. Thought maybe people may have forgotten that I've put Jett in a dress before.  Hey...a girl can always try! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Nope - and we don't forget the girlie bows he's modeled for customers before either  But then again, his pal Tatum has also worn a dress - I believe he wore it to prom


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Enroll Cosy in ballet school immediately. She is the most beautiful ballerina I have ever seen! 

Sophia.....where did you get that stunning Tutu?! It's absolutely beautiful. :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 16 2010, 05:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886594


> So Casanova, Bijou and Sophia sent Cosy this precious TUTO dress and I've been working and working to get a good shot.
> Every single shot (at least 30 of them) came out a blur or eyes wide SHUT....except this one, which barely shows the precious
> tutu. :angry:
> [attachment=61946:TutuTootsie.jpg]
> ...


wow the tutu is very pretty. purple def suits cosy!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you Catherine and everyone for the sweet comments. 
Tammy, the tutu came from One Lucky Dog. They have several styles.
I think the purple and black is stunning. On the velvet bodice there is
a rhinestone maltese cross.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

The 2nd photo is great too! She looks like an icing decoration! I love it!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a little beauty, there are no bad pictures of Cosy. Love her little black nose. :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Adorable! That was so sweet of Sophia!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, Brit, that tutu is gorgeous!! That second pic you got turned out pretty good!!! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG that Tutu is absolutely beautiful. It looks excellent on Cosy. What wouldn't of course. Seriously though, that's one beautiful Tutu!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, I _refuse_ to believe Cosy is real! Just admit it-- that's a stuffed animal and NOT a real Maltese. :biggrin: 

In all seriousness, though, it doesn't get any cuter than that. Her face epitomizes DARLING!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mwilliams (Aug 26, 2009)

Absolutely love the tutu! She looks adorable in it.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Brit I wish you would take more close-up photos of cosy's face as she has one of the most gorgeous looking face I have set my eyes on here on SM . . .BREATHTAKING! 

That plum tutu is just to die for as ti enhances her white coat sooo much more . . .I just love the Maltese coat and your baby is such a gorgeous model. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh thank you all again! Haha, yes, she's real and she's being an imp tonight making me miss American Idol singers
as she wants to play.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful girl, beautiful tutu.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a gorgeous little ballerina!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE< LOVE< LOVE that little girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She looks gorgeous in her tutu. The color is fabulous :wub: :wub:


----------

